
Revival of the Ice Canoe: Lost History and Wild Delights of a Quebecois Sport - nkurz
https://www.vqronline.org/reporting-articles/2018/03/revival-ice-canoe
======
phaemon
Disappointed this wasn't building canoes out of ice. That sounds more fun.

There was actually a plan to build ships out of ice during WWII, and then they
came up with a better material which was wood pulp mixed with ice. It was
stronger and took longer to melt. See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Habakkuk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Habakkuk)

